# Wintering Nucs indoors



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Yes make sure there is adequate ventilation within the hive body. I know many who simply leave to feeder plug out


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?295359-Over-Wintering-in-the-Garage-Update

Make sure the hives are not busting at the seams with bees. 4 frame of bees in a 5 frame box. If you have 5 frames of bee might move them to a 10 frame box.


----------



## Honeyboy (Feb 23, 2004)

Thank you


----------



## ankklackning (Dec 10, 2020)

If the temperature is up and if they are still in the dark, can they pull sugar water from a feeder in these conditions? 

Thanks.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

very old thread

yes


----------



## SeaCucumber (Jun 5, 2014)

ankklackning said:


> sugar water from a feeder


Wouldn't solid feed be more practical?


----------

